# Best Lifting Shoe (Girl)



## LittleLB (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

Was just wondering if anyone has any advise on the best footwear for lifting.

At the moment I am just using a neutral trainer because I am just moving across from being a bit of a runner to now trying to lift heavier.

However, I'm not sure that these are the best as I sometimes feel a little out of balance.

I have had advise to perhaps try a barefoot shoe like vibrams or some Inov8 lifting shoes but don't want to fork out if not worth it.

I am only little 48kg and size 3 feet so has to be available in small size too.

This is mainly for me doing my squats, deadlift and clean-squat as those are when i am feeling it most.

Thanks


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

LittleLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone has any advise on the best footwear for lifting.
> 
> ...


go barefoot. free


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I've trained for years and lift heavy, I've never used specialist shoes tbh


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

For specialist lifting shoes your looking at something like:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adidas-Power-Perfect-II-Weightlifting-Shoes-White-Blk-Red-/170811631518?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item27c52aa79e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADIDAS-ADIPOWER-WEIGHTLIFTING-SHOES-GEWICHTHEBEN-SCHUHE-/160879014845?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item257522f3bd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DO-WIN-WEIGHTLIFTING-SHOES-GEWICHTHEBEN-SCHUHE-/151015793730?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item23293e2442

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adidas-Power-lift-2-0-Weightlifting-Womens-Shoes-Blue-Red-/161039198868?pt=UK_SportingGoods_OtherSports&var=&hash=item257eaf2a94

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nike-Romaleos-2-Weightlifting-Shoes-Boots-Gym-Shoes-Black-SPECIAL-OFFER-/111226378764?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item19e59bda0c

Can't say I use them myself though.


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

I like vibrams but nike free runs are better ! And come in better colours 

These are what ive got


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

I posted my nike suggestion but it needs moderating


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

can we try and keep thread on topic, newbie member asking a serious question, lets try and paint UK-M in a positive light eh?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Cookie-raiser said:


> I posted my nike suggestion but it needs moderating


tada!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

All you really need is a trainer YOU are comfortable in. I have seen plenty of strongmen lift barefoot incl some on the WSM comps, and there was a video on here this week of Brian Shaw (WSM) doing a 1140lb deadlift in a pair of canvas converse high tops!

Yes there are lifting shoes out there, do you need them - even with the weights you may well achieve in the future - very unlikely to be honest.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

^^^^^ as used by Brain Shaw for his monster deadlift.

However I would still go with a trainer that you feel comfortable in. I have tried training in CT highs - I have several pairs - but dont find them as comfortable as my trusty blue suede adidas sambas (which are pretty solid soled though).


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

one with a 5 inch soft sponge heel which comes in either pink or pink with butterflys on it


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> tada!


Thanks diggy


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M, some great advice already here for you to look into, I'd recommend something flat and not too 'spongy'.

Where abouts in sunny Wales are you?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Welcome to UK-M, some great advice already here for you to look into, I'd recommend something flat and not too 'spongy'.
> 
> Where abouts in sunny Wales are you?


Just noticed you are Wrexham mate - used to train at a couple of places in Wxm - the gym that used to be under the College end of the Racecourse, and also one just down Town Hill from the big church at the end of Hope street. Closed ages ago but was a pretty good gym in its day.

My folks live in Hope (dont we all) so Wxm was my stompimng ground in the mid 80s.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anything with a flat solid sole I use, I can't use running shoes or anything with a cushioned sole as they seem to dampen my power on the lift.

This goes for deads, squats ad overhead pressing.

If you do crossfit though I would wear a shoe specific to that.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Just noticed you are Wrexham mate - used to train at a couple of places in Wxm - the gym that used to be under the College end of the Racecourse, and also one just down Town Hill from the big church at the end of Hope street. Closed ages ago but was a pretty good gym in its day.
> 
> My folks live in Hope (dont we all) so Wxm was my stompimng ground in the mid 80s.


I drive through Hope every day on my way to work mate, small world, often walk the dog up the mountain there too.

There is still a gym (more of a fitness type place) next to the college, couple of guys from work go there now and then. I'm training at home at the minute though, got sick of my old gym, but there's a new gym opened in Llay quite recently, bit of a spit n sawdust type place, so I'm gonna give that a try in the next few weeks.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cookie-raiser said:


> I like vibrams but nike free runs are better ! And come in better colours
> 
> These are what ive got


Sorry but would not recommend these for lifting weights at all.

OP - u need a flat footed shoe with less sponginess! Cons or inov8's are my preference. I wouldn't bother with olympic weightlifting shoes just yet as you're only just starting out!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I drive through Hope every day on my way to work mate, small world, often walk the dog up the mountain there too.
> 
> There is still a gym (more of a fitness type place) next to the college, couple of guys from work go there now and then. I'm training at home at the minute though, got sick of my old gym, but there's a new gym opened in Llay quite recently, bit of a spit n sawdust type place, so I'm gonna give that a try in the next few weeks.


Hmm.... the Llay bit is interesting as the guy that owned the one on town hill live in Llay - moved to Warrington with some bunny boiler - he may have married her of course but she was scary.... Trying to remember the guy's name - he would be in his mid late 40s now - spit and sawdust would be his style though.

but yes small world mate. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I use powerperfects to front/ back squat.

Normal running shoes for the rest of my leg session and cardio.

Addidas version of vibrams for everything else.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Hmm.... the Llay bit is interesting as the guy that owned the one on town hill live in Llay - moved to Warrington with some bunny boiler - he may have married her of course but she was scary.... Trying to remember the guy's name - he would be in his mid late 40s now - spit and sawdust would be his style though.
> 
> but yes small world mate. :thumb:


The guy that runs it is called Eddie, don't know his surname though.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Cant go wrong with a pair of Converse Chuck Taylors.

By leather if you can as they tend to last longer, going for a decent price on Ebay.

Plus Chucks look pretty cool too


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> The guy that runs it is called Eddie, don't know his surname though.


nah then, he was Paul - embarrassed I forgot as we were training partners for well over a year and I helped him prep for his NABBA Mr Wales win


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Girls, boys. Women, men. IMO Chucks are the best shoe for lifting.


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry but would not recommend these for lifting weights at all.
> 
> OP - u need a flat footed shoe with less sponginess! Cons or inov8's are my preference. I wouldn't bother with olympic weightlifting shoes just yet as you're only just starting out!


Dont be sorry its just a differance of opinion


----------

